# Setting rabbit snares



## Jezcruzen

Over the past two weeks or so I've been experimenting with rabbit snares.

I live in a rural area, and during the summer months the place is alive with rabbits. Not so much now that its turned cold, not to mention foxes, coyotes, hawks and all other rabbit lovers activities. There are rabbit "sign" still around, so I decided to try my luck with a few home made snares.

I must say that I'm thankful that I'm not dependant on snared rabbit for my daily calory intake! I haven't had much luck so far. Well, NO luck, to be precise. But I know the snares I make are good, so I'm keep at it for a while longer. A little snow on the ground might help be a bit in locating the "runs", I don't know.

Have any of you given this a try? Actually, it could be a valualbe skill used to suppliment one's stored food during a time of need.


----------



## endurance

I haven't yet, but I just recently picked up several rolls of army trip wire and wanted to give it a shot. I have a great open space near me with tons of rabbits around this time of year and we also just got several inches of fresh snow. Let's compare notes in the coming weeks!


----------



## GPER

Tom Brown jr has some great info on making snares, dead falls and survival in his books.


----------



## bonanacrom

You have to be able to identify there runs or you wont have much luck. Keep at it and over time you will learn how to identify the runs and you improve your catch.


----------



## endurance

That's why this time of year is perfect. The tracks are easy to see and you can find their holes quite easily.


----------



## Jezcruzen

We haven't had any snow on the ground here in my part of Virginia over the past two years! So far, this fall is shaping up as colder and wetter. Maybe some tracking snow later on this winter.

I'll let everyone know how it goes.


----------

